# Town Name Ideas...?



## okaimii (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm restarting my game because I was dissatisfied with my town so now I'm trying to look think of a new town name. 

I want something unique (but not too weird??), food, or Studio Ghibli related.


----------



## yeri (Jul 26, 2015)

pudding ;v;


----------



## The221Believer (Jul 26, 2015)

Mellivor. It's from mellivorous, meaning honey-eating, and I think it has a very lovely, unique sound/flow to it. It reminds me of mellifluous (honey-voiced) and melody.


----------



## RainCrossing (Jul 26, 2015)

pudding, definitely!
or shortcake
meringue
pie
royce (japanese chocolate)
choco
minty
lychee
candy
honey
cream
puff
icing
frosting
caramel
fudge
floss
parfait
marsh
mallow
sorbet
latte
bublegum
pop rock
sodapop
gumdrop

those are sweet-themed town names. decorate your town with chocolate paths and cherry blossom trees with caramel, chocolate and white colours!

villagers:
-meringue (a cake)
-lolly (name of food)
-apple (name of food)
-cherry (name of food)
-cheddar (cheese mouse)
-beau (caramel coloured)
-marshal (marshmallow squirrel)
-cherri (cherry ripe dog?)
-mint (mint squirrel)
-


----------



## FallinDevast (Jul 26, 2015)

Another fan of studio ghibli here, some suggestions:

*Camphor* (Totoro's tree home)
*Emishi* (A****aka's tribe of Princess Mononoke)
*Calcifer* (ember familiar of Howl)
*Earthsea* (Tales from Earthsea)
*Brunhild* (Ponyo)


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 26, 2015)

*Food name idea's!*

- Flan
- Bumburry (Not food related but it reminded me of bee's and honey)
- AcreWood (Winnie the Pooh, throw back to being a kid)
- Basically any candy or food name could work


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 26, 2015)

Well, for Ghibli names:

Laputa (From Castle in the Sky)
Camphor/Camphor Tree (My Neighbor Totoro)
Koriko (Kiki's Delivery Service)
Irontown (Princess Mononoke)
Turnip (Howl's Moving Castle, based on Turnip Head. Also a food name for a food town)
Enlad (Tales From Earthsea)
Earthsea (Tales from Earthsea)
Poppy Hill (From Up on Poppy Hill)


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 26, 2015)

It posted twice for some reason. :/


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 26, 2015)

Pallet(Pokemon.)


----------



## okaimii (Jul 26, 2015)

These are all great names! Thanks so far everyone.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 26, 2015)

Bacon


----------

